

Why I'm Glad the Governments Shut Down - lettergram
http://austingwalters.com/why-the-government-shut-down-is-good/

======
cphoover
erm... How exactly does spending billions of dollars on a Gov't shutdown and
putting nearly a million people out of work help our budget crisis?

